# 1st Heat?



## Blue_Nose_Bella

Fun times are here with my girl. She is 8 1/2 months old and her vulva has been swollen the past few days. I read that usually happens before they come into full heat. So, on that note and this being my first female dog ever as I have always had males, what can I expect? I know the obvious....keeping her on lock down and possible visits from unwelcomed males (I will keep her safe and be extra vigilant  ) My questions......can I keep walking her for now until I see actual discharge/blood? We have strict leash laws where I live and you never see loose dogs but one can always escape. I met a guy once who took his female pit for a walk to the park in heat and another guy walking a male weimeraner had let his intact male off leash and before they knew it they were connected. I don't want that to happen so when will it be safe once again to walk her? Do you have to wait until the cycle is completely through or is it safe towards the end of it? Also, do they bleed heavy first heat or is it more spotty than anything? I have been reading all kinds of things on-line and doing research but I would rather get advice from my fellow GP peeps who have experience with this kind of stuff  She has also been acting "extra" clingy to me and when she is with my mom up in her house on the second floor she is doing the same thing to her LOL! Thanks guys and the input will be greatly appreciated


----------



## shadyridge

Sounds like shes starting to come into heat.I wouldt really walk her around.If possible walk her like in your back yard or something.Dont need males showing up at your door.Also I would go to petco and get her some 'girly doggie panties' so she wont be bleeding all over your house.Other then that have fun :hammer: hate it when Rage comes into heat


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella

shadyridge said:


> Sounds like shes starting to come into heat.I wouldt really walk her around.If possible walk her like in your back yard or something.Dont need males showing up at your door.Also I would go to petco and get her some 'girly doggie panties' so she wont be bleeding all over your house.Other then that have fun :hammer: hate it when Rage comes into heat


Yes, I got her some "hot" pants already  I remember my friend had a female dog and it seemed like every heat she had... the flow got a little heavier. Is it just spotting? Or is it a constant leaking? Sorry for the TMI details.....just want to be prepared for as much as I can.


----------



## shadyridge

It depends.Like with Rage. She'll keep herself clean.So I notice it more like when she would get up from laying down or after peeing.An sometimes if she got to excited and was jumping around.


----------



## EckoMac

We just got Chili fixed this year. (our chihuahua) We left her hot pants on unless she was outside pottying, or in her crate where she could clean herself, or bleed on her towels whenever. If you don't giver her some time with them off, she could get friction burns from the panties. We went on a cruise and our house sitter never took them off except to potty and change the pads. Chili has scarring on the crook of her back legs now. We're trying new stock to grow it back.
Anyways, just keep an eye on the skin and fur around the panties, make sure she gets regular pad changes, and give her free time. Most dogs from my experience try to keep themselves pretty clean anyways.
Good luck.


----------



## angelbaby

I think it depends on the dog , lunas heat has been about the same since her 1st and its her 3rd right now. its constant but not heavy , so keeping the hot pants on inside is gonna be best or what we use pampers LMAO.


----------



## cEElint

get some cheapo pad from the dollar store and some little boy underwear... if not.. have fun cleaning


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella

Thanks all  I got all the pantie stuff down and ready  Angel, those pictures are a riot!!! LMAO!


----------



## Indie

All the above info is great! I wanted to do a thread like this 'cause I had a few Q's about Indie's heat.. or lack thereof. She's over 10 months now, and I've been noticing her vulva swelling for a few weeks. Like, not a bunch, but bigger than it was. Her nipples are also bigger. But, no heat! Supposedly her mom swells up ginormously, but who knows how she's going to be. Just didn't know if I should be worried @ her age about her not coming in yet. I hope she can do the performance events at Premier in June, and a couple weight pulls the weeks after.. so she can get at least her UWP title before UKC possibly ends WP. But if she's in heat, she's out of luck!  Her littermate sis hasn't gone in yet, and her owner, the breeder, doesn't seem worried.. but I kinda am... Sorry for the hijack.. but I didn't want to start an all-new thread.


----------



## angelbaby

nah its normal some come into heat as early as 6-7 months { my girls have been 7 months and the other 8 months for there 1st heat} but I have heard of dogs comming into 1st heats at 12months . if she has swollen up a bit it will be soon I usually notice my girls swell about a week before they actually come into heat , so If you have males start watching them very closely or seperating now.


----------



## Indie

Thanks! Only intact male we have is a min pin, but she's never out of my sight unless she's in her crate. And I leash walk her.  I'm just a worry wart about the timing. 

I wanna post a pic of her vulva up.. lol. It's not very swollen, but she's also been licking it more. I think it's been 2-3 weeks.. just thought she'd be in full heat by now.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella

Indie said:


> All the above info is great! I wanted to do a thread like this 'cause I had a few Q's about Indie's heat.. or lack thereof. She's over 10 months now, and I've been noticing her vulva swelling for a few weeks. Like, not a bunch, but bigger than it was. Her nipples are also bigger. But, no heat! Supposedly her mom swells up ginormously, but who knows how she's going to be. Just didn't know if I should be worried @ her age about her not coming in yet. I hope she can do the performance events at Premier in June, and a couple weight pulls the weeks after.. so she can get at least her UWP title before UKC possibly ends WP. But if she's in heat, she's out of luck!  Her littermate sis hasn't gone in yet, and her owner, the breeder, doesn't seem worried.. but I kinda am... Sorry for the hijack.. but I didn't want to start an all-new thread.


Glad someone else is going through it and I'm not alone  I'm new to the female parts LOL! (on dogs)

Indie, I have heard dogs having it as late as 14 months.


----------



## bluefamily

We tried the "hot pants" but my girls think they are just another thing to chew on. all our girls are going through their cycles now (except for 2) so the boys are crazy but vigilance is the key if you don't want pups. Needles to say our house gets a super duper scrubbing at least 4 times a year...that is if eveybody isn't on the same cycle...


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella

Here is a website I came across while researching things. It has some good info so I thought I'd share. 
Female dog is in heat? How do I know if my female dog is in heat?


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella

bluefamily said:


> We tried the "hot pants" but my girls think they are just another thing to chew on. all our girls are going through their cycles now (except for 2) so the boys are crazy but vigilance is the key if you don't want pups. Needles to say our house gets a super duper scrubbing at least 4 times a year...that is if eveybody isn't on the same cycle...


I have heard that some dogs rip them off. And no, I don't want ANY puppies. If I decide to not show her she will be spayed by her second heat. I would only breed a titled dog so if she doesn't show then the ovaries go  Hey that rhymes LOL!


----------



## Indie

thx for the link. Just wish it'd go over more the pre-estrus signs. 

Oh.. and a helpful tip.. a bit of vicks vapor rub under her tail will help disguise the scent of her being in heat, if you need to walk her in public or something. There is also a special spray that you spray whenever she pees (annoying!), and it also helps keep suitors from lining up at your door. 

oo!! really good linky!
http://justweimaraners.com/2010/11/living-with-bitches/


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella

Indie said:


> thx for the link. Just wish it'd go over more the pre-estrus signs.
> 
> Oh.. and a helpful tip.. a bit of vicks vapor rub under her tail will help disguise the scent of her being in heat, if you need to walk her in public or something. There is also a special spray that you spray whenever she pees (annoying!), and it also helps keep suitors from lining up at your door.
> 
> oo!! really good linky!
> Living with Bitches


Funny you said that about the vicks...when I was researching online I came across that little trick. Wonder if it really works? Well, the good news for me and Bella is that all the males my neighbors around me own are all neutered. I live in the city so you never see loose roaming dogs. But I am aware that a male can smell a female in heat for up to 2-3 miles and one can escape and show up here. I will be vigilant, that's for sure. I don't want anything happening to my baby  Thank you for the other link


----------



## angelbaby

i was told for males in the house if you put a dab of vicks in there nostril it keeps them from smelling the females and thus keeping them from whinning and crying all the time , however I didnt find it worked very well as people claim cause the minute it wears off and they get that scent its over lol , even the vicks applied after they still seem to know they are in heat and will cry { at least big red dog does lol} { maybe it works if you are round the clock applying it lol. for walks though might be an idea or just walk at odd hours when dog traffic is lower and in areas you are less likely to run into strays { or just change the walk time to a play in the yard { mine have free raom of the yard during the day its completely fenced and when the girls are in heat we try and get out with the flirt pole and balls and play fetch or something with them instead of walks. { very rarely do my dogs use the bathroom outside of the yard walks for us are more for exercise and training time one on one then they are for bathroom purposes }


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella

I'm going to return the $25 hot pants I got and get little boys undies instead! What a great and cheaper idea! I've heard some just use little panty liners for woman in them? And what size underwear do you buy? 4 toddler? My girl is just under 50 lbs. :roll:


----------



## apbtproud

angelbaby said:


> i was told for males in the house if you put a dab of vicks in there nostril it keeps them from smelling the females and thus keeping them from whinning and crying all the time , however I didnt find it worked very well as people claim cause the minute it wears off and they get that scent its over lol , even the vicks applied after they still seem to know they are in heat and will cry { at least big red dog does lol} { maybe it works if you are round the clock applying it lol. for walks though might be an idea or just walk at odd hours when dog traffic is lower and in areas you are less likely to run into strays { or just change the walk time to a play in the yard { mine have free raom of the yard during the day its completely fenced and when the girls are in heat we try and get out with the flirt pole and balls and play fetch or something with them instead of walks. { very rarely do my dogs use the bathroom outside of the yard walks for us are more for exercise and training time one on one then they are for bathroom purposes }


I used a bodyspray that is coconut/vanilla scent and I would put that on my male's nose. lol... but yea once it wears off you better reapply so the whinning stops.. I was excited that my female had not had her heat- she was 11months when she got hers, blah... Then I remembered why I prefer males..


----------



## The Pit-Girl

Hi! Just thought I would throw in my 2cents! 

Years ago, I had a girl Pitbull and a girl Siberian Husky at the same time and the husky was VERY clean and was always making sure she was clean. She bled but there was never a mess. The pitbull, however was awful - she hardly cleaned up and it was all over the place! Every dog is different. 

Good luck over the next few weeks!


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella

The Pit-Girl said:


> Hi! Just thought I would throw in my 2cents!
> 
> Years ago, I had a girl Pitbull and a girl Siberian Husky at the same time and the husky was VERY clean and was always making sure she was clean. She bled but there was never a mess. The pitbull, however was awful - she hardly cleaned up and it was all over the place! Every dog is different.
> 
> Good luck over the next few weeks!


Thanks  I think my girl will be very good at keeping herself clean. She is always cleaning herself as soon as she comes in from outside. Little priss lol!


----------



## Lex's Guardian

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> Thanks  I think my girl will be very good at keeping herself clean. She is always cleaning herself as soon as she comes in from outside. Little priss lol!


Lily is the same way...Unless she gets to play in the water hose... That's another story LOL.

I'm sure the husky made up for it as a hairy mess. My friend had a siberian husky & it was impossible for her to keep up with it's hair.


----------



## The Pit-Girl

haha, let's not get into the hairy, shedding, mess that she was!!!! ugh. hahaha! 

Gotta love pit hair - its the best


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella

I will tell ya that ever since I put Bella on flax seed oil I find very little hair around my house. Best thing I ever did


----------



## The Pit-Girl

Alright, someone just gave me a "bad reputation" and said that what I posted here was unneeded info...what does this mean? I thought what I said was on topic...Geez what did I do wrong?


----------



## performanceknls

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> Fun times are here with my girl. She is 8 1/2 months old and her vulva has been swollen the past few days. I read that usually happens before they come into full heat. So, on that note and this being my first female dog ever as I have always had males, what can I expect? I know the obvious....keeping her on lock down and possible visits from unwelcomed males (I will keep her safe and be extra vigilant  ) My questions......can I keep walking her for now until I see actual discharge/blood? We have strict leash laws where I live and you never see loose dogs but one can always escape. I met a guy once who took his female pit for a walk to the park in heat and another guy walking a male weimeraner had let his intact male off leash and before they knew it they were connected. I don't want that to happen so when will it be safe once again to walk her? Do you have to wait until the cycle is completely through or is it safe towards the end of it? Also, do they bleed heavy first heat or is it more spotty than anything? I have been reading all kinds of things on-line and doing research but I would rather get advice from my fellow GP peeps who have experience with this kind of stuff  She has also been acting "extra" clingy to me and when she is with my mom up in her house on the second floor she is doing the same thing to her LOL! Thanks guys and the input will be greatly appreciated


Awww she is turning into a LADY! She is in season now and will start bleeding soon. Some bitches are fine when they are in season and some are a total emotional mess! I have both types in my house and they are all manageable but if you see her act weird it is just likely hormonal and cut her some slack. When she starts bleeding you can get her some bitches britches to wear in the house and when you go outside. You can buy some thin pads (you know people pads  ) to put in the britches and change it a few times a day. 
You can take her outside I take all my bitches with me and continue to go to training when they are in season. If you have britches on her she should be fine. Now when you keep her home is when she ovulates. A normal female cycle is about 21-23 days long. At about 10-15 days she will ovulate, that is when males go crazy and she is ready to be bred. She will start to flag, that means she will stick her booty out and turn her tail to the side to signal to the male she is ready. You can also check to see if she is flagging my tapping the side of her butt and if she lifts her tail and sticks it out, she is ovulating. If you want to take her on walks that is fine, let her go pee at home then put panties on her and do not let her go pee till you get back home. You can also give her Chlorophyll which will mask the smell of her heat cycle so males will not go nuts. It works even when the ovulate but ovulation is really powerful and can still excite males.

Read this thread it will help
http://www.gopitbull.com/health-nutrition/23109-cheap-chlorophyll-bitches-season.html

I did not read this whole thread so I may be repeating what some one already said, sorry


----------



## performanceknls

Indie said:


> All the above info is great! I wanted to do a thread like this 'cause I had a few Q's about Indie's heat.. or lack thereof. She's over 10 months now, and I've been noticing her vulva swelling for a few weeks. Like, not a bunch, but bigger than it was. Her nipples are also bigger. But, no heat! Supposedly her mom swells up ginormously, but who knows how she's going to be. Just didn't know if I should be worried @ her age about her not coming in yet. I hope she can do the performance events at Premier in June, and a couple weight pulls the weeks after.. so she can get at least her UWP title before UKC possibly ends WP. But if she's in heat, she's out of luck!  Her littermate sis hasn't gone in yet, and her owner, the breeder, doesn't seem worried.. but I kinda am... Sorry for the hijack.. but I didn't want to start an all-new thread.


You bitch could be coming into a silent heat where she can be bred but you cannot see any outward signs so if you have males watch them to see if they have any interest in her then separate them if they do. Siren goes into silent heats most of the time and she did not start her first one till she was over 18 months old. I am waiting to breed her again and I have no clue when she will come into season because of this.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella

performanceknls said:


> Awww she is turning into a LADY! She is in season now and will start bleeding soon. Some bitches are fine when they are in season and some are a total emotional mess! I have both types in my house and they are all manageable but if you see her act weird it is just likely hormonal and cut her some slack. When she starts bleeding you can get her some bitches britches to wear in the house and when you go outside. You can buy some thin pads (you know people pads  ) to put in the britches and change it a few times a day.
> You can take her outside I take all my bitches with me and continue to go to training when they are in season. If you have britches on her she should be fine. Now when you keep her home is when she ovulates. A normal female cycle is about 21-23 days long. At about 10-15 days she will ovulate, that is when males go crazy and she is ready to be bred. She will start to flag, that means she will stick her booty out and turn her tail to the side to signal to the male she is ready. You can also check to see if she is flagging my tapping the side of her butt and if she lifts her tail and sticks it out, she is ovulating. If you want to take her on walks that is fine, let her go pee at home then put panties on her and do not let her go pee till you get back home. You can also give her Chlorophyll which will mask the smell of her heat cycle so males will not go nuts. It works even when the ovulate but ovulation is really powerful and can still excite males.
> 
> Read this thread it will help
> http://www.gopitbull.com/health-nutrition/23109-cheap-chlorophyll-bitches-season.html
> 
> I did not read this whole thread so I may be repeating what some one already said, sorry


Thanks PK  I've been reading up alot on the heat cycles so I don't miss anything. Her vulva started getting that puffy look to it about five days ago. There has been no discharge or anything so I have still been walking her for now. I am keeping a close eye on her


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella

Oh and she has been eating alot of grass lately? She isn't throwing it up she just loves eating it. Do females do this more when they are coming into season? Or is it just a coincidence? Grass has chlorophyll in it right?


----------



## IzzosMommy

One thing that i wasnt told to look out for was "false pregnancy" I was told by someone this on with Izzo by not taking away her stuffies and allowing her to carry them around the house and "nest" So make sure if you see any sings of false pregnancy take away all the toys and make sure she gets back into her normal routine Asap... =D Ill giv eyou a link on false pregnancy just so you can read up .. Lol I have to tell you when Izzo started going through it I totally freaked and told my hubby he didnt watch her good enough and it was allhis fault . I really thought she was prego until the vet told me otherwise , that is when I decided she was going to be spayed .

False Pregnancy in Dogs


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella

IzzosMommy said:


> One thing that i wasnt told to look out for was "false pregnancy" I was told by someone this on with Izzo by not taking away her stuffies and allowing her to carry them around the house and "nest" So make sure if you see any sings of false pregnancy take away all the toys and make sure she gets back into her normal routine Asap... =D Ill giv eyou a link on false pregnancy just so you can read up .. Lol I have to tell you when Izzo started going through it I totally freaked and told my hubby he didnt watch her good enough and it was allhis fault . I really thought she was prego until the vet told me otherwise , that is when I decided she was going to be spayed .
> 
> False Pregnancy in Dogs


Thanks for that link  I may have never owned a female dog before but I have heard alot of the things you are all saying  And believe me, if I don't show her she will be getting spayed!


----------



## Indie

performanceknls said:


> You bitch could be coming into a silent heat where she can be bred but you cannot see any outward signs so if you have males watch them to see if they have any interest in her then separate them if they do. Siren goes into silent heats most of the time and she did not start her first one till she was over 18 months old. I am waiting to breed her again and I have no clue when she will come into season because of this.


Hmm.. I think maybe you're right. I've tried getting her to flag..nothing. My min pin hasn't been very interested, but I'll keep trying. Thanks for the info.. hope she's got better timing than to come into heat right before Premier!!!:hammer:


Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> Oh and she has been eating alot of grass lately? She isn't throwing it up she just loves eating it. Do females do this more when they are coming into season? Or is it just a coincidence? Grass has chlorophyll in it right?


Indie's been doing that, too!!! Eating grass like CRAZY!


----------



## motocross308

Indie said:


> Hmm.. I think maybe you're right. I've tried getting her to flag..nothing. My min pin hasn't been very interested, but I'll keep trying. Thanks for the info.. hope she's got better timing than to come into heat right before Premier!!!:hammer:
> 
> Indie's been doing that, too!!! Eating grass like CRAZY!


lol so has brock and he dont have that equipment =-P


----------



## ames

motocross308 said:


> lol so has brock and he dont have that equipment =-P


neither does mine. I think its just the yummy spring grass that they are loving right now male or female 

Good luck to Bella and Indie!!


----------



## performanceknls

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> Thanks PK  I've been reading up alot on the heat cycles so I don't miss anything. Her vulva started getting that puffy look to it about five days ago. There has been no discharge or anything so I have still been walking her for now. I am keeping a close eye on her


If there is no discharge then I was wrong when I said she was starting her heat, after I reread what I wrote I thought why did I do that! lol Some of my girls get puffy for a while before coming into their first season. Crush gets a huge whoha then she comes into season and it gets even bigger! I was worried about a prolapsed uterus but when I talked to Cheryl it is just genetic. I would guess in the next month or so she will come into season.



Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> Oh and she has been eating alot of grass lately? She isn't throwing it up she just loves eating it. Do females do this more when they are coming into season? Or is it just a coincidence? Grass has chlorophyll in it right?


Nothing to do with coming into season, it is spring and dogs like to eat grass! It means nothing more than they like to eat it. There are a lot of wives tales about eating grass but they do not hold water.



Indie said:


> Hmm.. I think maybe you're right. I've tried getting her to flag..nothing. My min pin hasn't been very interested, but I'll keep trying. Thanks for the info.. hope she's got better timing than to come into heat right before Premier!!!:hammer:
> 
> Indie's been doing that, too!!! Eating grass like CRAZY!


Oh it never fails they will come into season when you do not want them too! LOL


----------



## dixieland

performanceknls said:


> You bitch could be coming into a silent heat where she can be bred but you cannot see any outward signs so if you have males watch them to see if they have any interest in her then separate them if they do. Siren goes into silent heats most of the time and she did not start her first one till she was over 18 months old. I am waiting to breed her again and I have no clue when she will come into season because of this.


:goodpost: This is how Pretty Girl got pregnant.I went to go visit my sis and took Pretty Girl to play with her 7 month old bully.I didn't know that PG was in heat because she was not showing any signs at all and also my stupid butt didn't even know that a 7 month old was old enough to get another dog pregnant.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella

Well my little girl is officially a lady! The cycle officially started today. Little bits of blood on my kitchen floor this morning. Question though......I marked on my calendar that her cycle started so I can keep track. She was very puffy this whole wknd but there was no discharge. Keeping track of it starting today is right? Right?


----------



## dixieland

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> Well my little girl is officially a lady! The cycle officially started today. Little bits of blood on my kitchen floor this morning. Question though......I marked on my calendar that her cycle started so I can keep track. She was very puffy this whole wknd but there was no discharge. Keeping track of it starting today is right? Right?


I may be wrong,but I think they're considered in heat before they even start bleeding.Don't they bleed about the 2nd week in?


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella

dixieland said:


> I may be wrong,but I think they're considered in heat before they even start bleeding.Don't they bleed about the 2nd week in?


From the articles I've read they said it starts day one of bleeding and lasts from a week to ten days with even two weeks being normal.


----------

